

Ask HN: I need a full featured open-source HTML5 media player that runs on JS. - crazirican

I need a full featured open-source HTML5 media player that runs on JavaScript. I will be serving the content from a Node.js server.
======
manishsharan
It is not very hard to write you own HTML5 media player. I got this book and
found it very useful [http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guide-HTML5-Experts-
Develop...](http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guide-HTML5-Experts-
Development/dp/1430230908) In addition, MSDN also has a bunch of very
informative tutorials on HTMl5 Video player.

------
chrisringrose
Why can't you just use the basic video tag?

<http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_video.asp>

------
taf2
mediaelement: (<http://mediaelementjs.com/>) works well for audio - haven't
tried it with video but i'm sure it's good.

------
mrmincent
do you mean something like <http://flowplayer.org/> ?

~~~
crazirican
Exactly like that, but it cannot be used on commercial products. At least for
free. Any other suggestions?

~~~
mrmincent
I've only ever used flowplayer, so I can't really speak for how anything else
works, but I found <http://jplayer.org/> which looks like it might work, and
is MIT licensed. Otherwise maybe look through this list:
[http://blog.insicdesigns.com/2010/06/best-html5-media-
player...](http://blog.insicdesigns.com/2010/06/best-html5-media-player-
implementations/) and there might be something suitable.

